# need help connecting to internet

## djdunn

the only connection i have to the internet for my box right now is internet connection sharing via a windows 7 laptop getting wifi from my cell phone

however everything i try with windows 7 internet connection sharing via an ethernet cord from the laptop to the machine does not work.

whats the deal with win 7... im completly lost i know this should be able to work what do i have to do

i know nothing about windows i never use this laptop

----------

## Bones McCracker

You might have better luck getting answers to questions about Windows in a Windows forum.

----------

## djdunn

thats pretty much what i was thinking....

im so uncomfortable with windows, never really used it before i got this laptop with win 7

----------

## dmpogo

If you connect 2 machines directly, without switch, you need 'crossover' cable, not a regular ethernet cable.

----------

## djdunn

crossover cable didnt make it work.

dhcpcd is getting 169.254.126.47 as an ip addy, it should be in the 192.168.0.* range

and the windows forums said this is a windows forum go to a linux forum  :Sad: 

----------

## Jaglover

Is there actually something in Windows that is acting as NAT router and DHCP server? I believe that's what Windows means with connection sharing. At least this was the case when I used Windows ... XP was new then ... Your computer should get an address on different subnet ... unless things are different now and Windows can act as some sort of bridge.

----------

## Bones McCracker

 *djdunn wrote:*   

> crossover cable didnt make it work.
> 
> dhcpcd is getting 169.254.126.47 as an ip addy, it should be in the 192.168.0.* range
> 
> and the windows forums said this is a windows forum go to a linux forum 

 

The 169.254.0.0 netblock is used for autoconfiguration of private IP addresses.  Your client probably failed to get an IP address from the DHCP server and autoconfigured a fallback address.

One thing you could do first is just configure a static address on the machine and see if it has network connectivity and if you can get out to the internet.  That way you can narrow down your problem to one of dhcp configuration.

----------

